# Home made peach reaper hot sauce



## 73saint (Nov 18, 2020)

I fermented a bunch of my peach reapers in 3.5% salt and a little garlic.  Did this for 24 days; and also cold smoked some fresh reapers, and roasted a bunch of veggies (lemon, garlic, yellow bells, onion).  Saved the lemon juice and added it to the sauce as I was blending (to taste).  Blended up all the peppers and added garlic bells and onion to taste).   Bottled two days ago and tasted it yesterday.  Soooo delicious and very hot.  I am extremely happy with this sauce!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 18, 2020)

Raising my hand for a taste tester.


----------



## 73saint (Nov 18, 2020)

I can’t stop eating it plain enough to figure out what to put it on. Any ideas?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 18, 2020)

I will take a bottle.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 18, 2020)

73saint said:


> I can’t stop eating it plain enough to figure out what to put it on. Any ideas?


Blazin smoked pistachios


----------



## 73saint (Nov 18, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Blazin smoked pistachios


Thats creative for sure!  I like it.


----------



## 73saint (Nov 18, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I will take a bottle.


I’m going to replicate this recipe w the rest of my reapers.  Hopefully I have enough to send out.  No way two bottles is gonna last!!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Nov 18, 2020)

73saint said:


> I can’t stop eating it plain enough to figure out what to put it on. Any ideas?


Probably easier to figure out what I wouldn't put it on..


----------



## 73saint (Nov 18, 2020)

jaxgatorz said:


> Probably easier to figure out what I wouldn't put it on..


No doubt. Its even good on my finger.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 18, 2020)

Getting my number to get in line to be a tester. Looks darn good.
Jim


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 18, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Raising my hand for a taste tester.



It always takes more than one judge to be a fair assessment so I'm with Rick in raising my hand   



SFLsmkr1 said:


> Blazin smoked pistachios



I've been working on smoked and flavored pistachios the past couple of weeks. These are nothing along the lines of what you'd get with the sauce but they are really good!! This is just couple different ones. I've done 6 different flavors, just didn't take pics






Excellent job on that sauce though. I can only imagine it's fantastic. Hopefully I'll get partnered up with you for the Christmas exchange 

Robert


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 18, 2020)

Would love some of that hot sauce.  Looks amazing.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 18, 2020)

Heck yeah bud I bet that's tasty


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 18, 2020)

Nice looking job on he sauce. i'm sure you will find a use for it.

Warren


----------



## normanaj (Nov 18, 2020)

Nice!Kinda got something going like that at the local bar.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 18, 2020)

I bet that is good . I'd put it on some mac n cheese .


----------



## 73saint (Nov 18, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah bud I bet that's tasty


I’m really enjoying it, putting it on everything lol.  I’m going to smoke a bunch more so I can make a few more bottles.  


HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking job on he sauce. i'm sure you will find a use for it.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren.


normanaj said:


> Nice!Kinda got something going like that at the local bar.


Normanaj that looks excellent!  What’s it made with?


chopsaw said:


> I bet that is good . I'd put it on some mac n cheese .


Chop that’s a good idea...thanks!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 18, 2020)

Wow!! That sauce looks really good! 
super impressed!!!’n


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 18, 2020)

Oh Hell Yeah!
I can just about taste that sauce.
Your Peach Reaper's are mighty tasty with a nice heat, I know the sauce has to be rocking.


----------



## jcoleman66 (Nov 19, 2020)

LOOKS TASTY!


----------



## 73saint (Nov 19, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Wow!! That sauce looks really good!
> super impressed!!!’n


Thanks yankee2bbq, I am loving it.  Gonna smoke a fresh batch of peppers today when I get home.


chilerelleno said:


> Oh Hell Yeah!
> I can just about taste that sauce.
> Your Peach Reaper's are mighty tasty with a nice heat, I know the sauce has to be rocking.


Thanks chile!  I took your lead and have been eating them fresh in ramen...REALLY good, but I think the sauce is even better


jcoleman66 said:


> LOOKS TASTY!


Thanks!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks for the like saint it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Gateman (Dec 17, 2022)

73saint said:


> I fermented a bunch of my peach reapers in 3.5% salt and a little garlic.  Did this for 24 days; and also cold smoked some fresh reapers, and roasted a bunch of veggies (lemon, garlic, yellow bells, onion).  Saved the lemon juice and added it to the sauce as I was blending (to taste).  Blended up all the peppers and added garlic bells and onion to taste).   Bottled two days ago and tasted it yesterday.  Soooo delicious and very hot.  I am extremely happy with this sauce!!
> View attachment 471440
> 
> View attachment 471439
> ...


So how much and will you ship it? 
I need some of this in in my arsenal!


----------

